# Eliminating Clado in low tech



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

What's the best way to completely get rid of clado from a low tech tank? I have a 15 gallon tank that currently just has a bunch of wisteria (no livestock besides the standard pond and ramshorn snails) with a small amount of clado. I would like to pretty it up, have some flame moss, and add some fish, but my experience tells me if I add moss while any clado (no matter how little) is still in the tank the moss is a goner. 

Seems like people have had mixed results with the standard one-two punch or spot treatments. Has anyone successfully eliminated clado from their low tech tank? No livestock means I can go a bit harder than most standard treatments, but I'd like to maintain some of the biofilter if possible.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Where in the tank is the claudo? I had a low tech 10 gallon with nothing but sagitarria and only ever had claudo near the substrate line where I presume it grew due to the sunlight hitting the substrate (releasing Fe). It stayed pretty well contained and was easy enough to remove by hand as it only grew on the substrate and never moved around the tank. Maybe covering up the soil sublayer with tape or something could control the problem?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

It's not particularly localized to any one area - it's on the substrate, filter intake, driftwood, etc. It's a small amount but I'd like to kill it so I can keep moss in the tank. I have other similar tanks where I took careful care to make sure clado was never introduced and it hasn't shown up in years, so I'm hoping it won't show up again after elimination.


----------



## dcutl002 (Jan 3, 2015)

I dosed 0.5 mL per gallon of Metricide 14 daily which turned it white and eventually killed it. About 0.6 mL of Metricide equals 1 mL of Excel. 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------

